# Terminator: Genisys or: "Terminator: MegaDryve"



## TetraVaal (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't really say I'm surprised there isn't a thread for this considering how awful Terminator Salvation was. Pretty much killed any interest I had in the franchise going forward after I saw that piece of shit.

However, the prospect of Alan Taylor directing--Megan Ellison's track record--and James Cameron  has me intrigued. It also helps to have a strong cast, with the exception of Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese, whom I thought was pretty awful in the last Die Hard film, but we'll see what he does here.

I like the idea of getting an explanation as to how a T-800 ages, which practically takes care of having to do some sort of cheesy CG-Arnie to make him look younger. I would have preferred him being in a role as some sort of aging engineer that uses his appearance as the base template for the endoskeleton's skin tissue.

Anyway, the screenwriters definitely leave a lot to be desired, so we'll see what happens with the screenplay.

All in all, the fact that Cameron at least contributed to this film in some capacity, no matter how minor or insignificant, certainly piques my interest. I also happened to enjoy Taylor's visuals in Thor: The Dark World despite the film's collective shortcomings--but we all know that's more the result of Marvel's brain trust than anything else.

I remain cautiously optimistic. But this is one of the many 'reboot/remake/adaptation' in 2015 that I'm actually somewhat looking forward to.

You can also find the first batch of set photos


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't heard about this until now...probably the same for others hence the lack of thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2014)

Honestly I liked the idea of they had with Salvation going forward, the whole trilogy and killing skynet permanently at the end of the triology.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 2, 2014)

Meh...

Apparently it will also be set during the older films. As in they go back in time and we see the events unfold from a different perspective. That sounds interesting.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2014)

ugh, this is like ....the star wars prequels...apparently these studios don't want to expand the terminator , universe they just want to deepen it , somewhat.

i'm ready for new stories, whose ending we don't know, anybody else?


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2014)

I like Arnold being back but beyond that I'm honestly not too excited for this movie.  The movies haven't been the same without Cameron and while he did have a bit to do with this movie it likely was for something minor that probably isn't worth mentioning.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2014)

This looks fucking shite.

Cameron finished it in 1991. Leave it alone for fuck's sake.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

At the latest, they should have stopped at T3.

Nothing to do but wait and see, though. Can't be worse than Salvation.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 4, 2014)

The last good Terminator movie was Judgment Day. Please let it be and stop butchering one of my fav movie series.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The last good Terminator movie was Judgment Day. Please let it be and stop butchering one of my fav movie series.



but but...money


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2014)

T2 was the perfect ending...everything else is fanfic level


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2014)

T3 had a good ending too; albeit not as good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Pics of Arnie from the set_


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

Guess the terminator's true enemy is time


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2014)

At least he still has his hair.

And what's this, somebody thinks T3 was better than Salvation?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone with half a brain knows that T3 is better than T4. That might not be saying much, but it's better in the action department. Has better VFX for a film that came out like 5 or 6 years before its successor. Didn't feature cheap ass set designs that looked like they were left over from a mid-budget TV series like LOST. And despite its many faults, it features a pretty ballsy and bleak ending for a summer tentpole film that came with a price tag of about $185 million.

T4 was pure shit. What does it tell you that Nick Stahl made a better John Connor than Christian Bale? That shouldn't even be possible. But that's McG for you... the only filmmaker in Hollywood who somehow brings out the worst in some of the most talented people in the world. Bale's infamous rant basically summarizes just how bobbins that film turned out to be.

*EDIT:* Also... the Pizza Hut tie-in.  I'll never forget McG's Shooter McGavin looking ass gracing my monitor to present me that boring ass Harvester clip while basically trying to sell me a pizza. That guy is a massive cunt.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows that T3 is better than T4. That might not be saying much, but it's better in the action department. Has better VFX for a film that came out like 5 or 6 years before its successor. Didn't feature cheap ass set designs that looked like they were left over from a mid-budget TV series like LOST. And despite its many faults, it features a pretty ballsy and bleak ending for a summer tentpole film that came with a price tag of about $185 million.
> 
> T4 was pure shit. What does it tell you that Nick Stahl made a better John Connor than Christian Bale? That shouldn't even be possible. But that's McG for you... the only filmmaker in Hollywood who somehow brings out the worst in some of the most talented people in the world. Bale's infamous rant basically summarizes just how bobbins that film turned out to be.
> 
> *EDIT:* Also... the Pizza Hut tie-in.  I'll never forget McG's Shooter McGavin looking ass gracing my monitor to present me that boring ass Harvester clip while basically trying to sell me a pizza. That guy is a massive cunt.


QFT**


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 9, 2014)

> Bale's infamous rant basically summarizes just how bobbins that film turned out to be.



Interesting, could you post a link?I must see this.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 10, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Guess the terminator's true enemy is time


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2014)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows that T3 is better than T4. That might not be saying much, but it's better in the action department. Has better VFX for a film that came out like 5 or 6 years before its successor. Didn't feature cheap ass set designs that looked like they were left over from a mid-budget TV series like LOST. And despite its many faults, it features a pretty ballsy and bleak ending for a summer tentpole film that came with a price tag of about $185 million.
> 
> T4 was pure shit. What does it tell you that Nick Stahl made a better John Connor than Christian Bale? That shouldn't even be possible. But that's McG for you... the only filmmaker in Hollywood who somehow brings out the worst in some of the most talented people in the world. Bale's infamous rant basically summarizes just how bobbins that film turned out to be.
> 
> *EDIT:* Also... the Pizza Hut tie-in.  I'll never forget McG's Shooter McGavin looking ass gracing my monitor to present me that boring ass Harvester clip while basically trying to sell me a pizza. That guy is a massive cunt.



i don't know if i agree , i remember t3 had some standard L.A./Nevada type sets, nothing especially impressive, a large road to flip trucks on, some kind of biker dive bar, some suburban sprawl shopping malls, a drive out on the i-15 to the desert and some hills that can pass for military places. 

i'm not saying that salvation is much better, it didn't advance things much at all for a sequel, which is why i can't stand prequels.  kindof just a waste of time all in all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2014)

T3 did mostly on-location filming though.

T4 constructed a lot of its sets to fill out the whole 'post-apocolyptic' visual style it required. However, the sets were so cheaply designed that it honestly looked like leftovers from LOST.

Plus, T3 came out like 5 or 6 years before T4 and had a slightly lower budget. 

I'm not even saying that I liked T3 or anything... but I'd defend that film before I'd defend anything from the abortion that is T4.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 1, 2014)

Trailer 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf5a3cXbM-I[/youtube]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 1, 2014)

nah man, I don't get it, we've seen the beginning in so many ways already, I remember theres a cut scene from t3 that showed arnie was a mechanic at dynatech (?) whatever...

anyway, I'm already shitting on this.  does it have a real sci fi theme?  a lot of futurists are talking about the day where AI actually does get strong enough to fuck with humans, will this movie address that in a more thoughtful way?  

is this necessary?


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 2, 2014)

Wish they had moved away from that concept and expand on what Salvation showed us. Most likely I am still going to watch it but still no more time traveling.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

o shit it's Jai

loved him in Spartacus


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Trailer
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf5a3cXbM-I[/youtube]



The trailer so amazing it's sadly made me consider the possibility of seeing this. Love the T2 theme.



> anyway, I'm already shitting on this. does it have a real sci fi theme? a lot of futurists are talking about the day where AI actually does get strong enough to fuck with humans, will this movie address that in a more thoughtful way?



It will most likely be typical Hollywood action blockbuster with a past his prime Arnie being CGI'd but would love to be surprised.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

I bet arnie's gonna get a CGI facelift, good grief


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it me or does that trailer look like it's a fake


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 3, 2014)

It is fake. Seems the actual trailer won't come out untill Interstellar which hits Theaters in November. Still damn good fake, originally thought it was real too.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 3, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It is fake. Seems the actual trailer won't come out untill Interstellar which hits Theaters in November. Still damn good fake, originally thought it was real too.



Ah great I'm not crazy


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2014)

If they're trying to make a movie about me they better make sure about the quality and do everything right 

It should be close to robot perfection


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeesh. 

Yikes.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2014)

There's no saving this franchise.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

Man is it distracting seeing Matt Smith there.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

getting Direct to DVD vibes from those pics


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

Terminator: Featuring The Doctor, a Khaleesi, that guy from the new Apes film, and some dude.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm still confused about what this is supposed to be. Apparently it's not a reboot or a prequel, but a "reset"? I don't understand.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

whos dat ugly bich in your sig, a SJW?  Answer my question first then i'll answer yours.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

It's set inbetween and around the other films via time travel. Not a reboot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

that's terrible, 5 movies with the same characters stuck in a loop


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

apparently  is the plot?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

Potential Plot synopsis:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The story opens with John Connor rescuing his son Kyle our of a concentration camp guarded by Terminators. Connor and his men then send Kyle back in time to save his ?Grandmother?, Sarah, in 1994. Kyle Reese has been changed to Kyle Connor because the original Kyle Reese is sent to 1984 to save a younger Srah Connor. That still happens. Also the original T-800 arrives in 1984, just as it was, but encounters an older (Arnold) T-800 and a fight between both ensues.
> 
> The old Terminator loses, but the young Arnold is captured by the resistance, reprogrammed (like Uncle Bob) and becomes ?The Watchman?, which becomes the older Terminator. The resistance then sends Kyle Reese and The Watchman to 1994 to help older Sarah and young John, who are on the run from the government for blowing up Cyberdyne. Worse, a new series of Terminator called the ?Genisys? series are hunting Sarah and John. At one point, the villainous Terminator makes a derogatory remark as to The Watchman?s aged appearance (now that I believe, cringe?).
> 
> Skynet has a second complex much like the original Cyberdyne headquarters, to which Sarah Connor, protected by an old T-800 and two Kyles. One knows he?s John?s father (Kyle Reese), one doesn?t (Kyle Connor). Reese dies a gallant death just like in the original movie. During all this, a ?T-2000′ played by Lee Byung-Hun is also giving chase. As the Connor?s are attempting to destroy Skynet, the aged T-800 is beheaded by the T-2000, which is about to Terminate the Connors. But just in time they destroy all Skynet data, and the T-2000 along with Kyle Connor disappears. Sarah Connor cries because she has lost Kyle again, but remarks? the future is not set.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

> Twist No. 1? Sarah Connor isn’t the innocent she was when Linda Hamilton first sported feathered hair and acid-washed jeans in the role. Nor is she Hamilton’s steely zero body-fat warrior in 1991’s T2. Rather, the mother of humanity’s messiah was orphaned by a Terminator at age 9. Since then, she’s been raised by (brace yourself) Schwarzenegger’s Terminator—*an older T-800 she calls “Pops”*—who is programmed to guard rather than to kill. As a result, Sarah is a highly trained antisocial recluse who’s great with a sniper rifle but not so skilled at the nuances of human emotion.



Introduce Trailer


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Terminator: Featuring The Doctor, a Khaleesi, that guy from the new Apes film, *and some dude*.



He was a badass and a true bro in _Spartacus_.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> whos dat ugly bich in your sig, a SJW?  Answer my question first then i'll answer yours.


counter-question: why yo black ass always startin shit, fam?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

it's the actress Rosamund Pike btw


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds really confusing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It's set inbetween and around the other films via time travel. Not a reboot.



Fuck, ain't even worth pirating .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Introduce Trailer



Someone needs to go back in time and abort this movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> it's the actress Rosamund Pike btw



ugh, don't take it personal bra, she's awful looking 

but yeah, I think this movie is in the same continuity, with the same characters, which makes it useless since we know the beginning and end already.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 29, 2014)

this is day 1 straight to DVD, day 2 bargain bin material here folks...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2014)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 30, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Introduce Trailer





seriously, wtf did I just read?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2014)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows that T3 is better than T4. That might not be saying much, but it's better in the action department. Has better VFX for a film that came out like 5 or 6 years before its successor. Didn't feature cheap ass set designs that looked like they were left over from a mid-budget TV series like LOST. And despite its many faults, it features a pretty ballsy and bleak ending for a summer tentpole film that came with a price tag of about $185 million.
> 
> T4 was pure shit. What does it tell you that Nick Stahl made a better John Connor than Christian Bale? That shouldn't even be possible. But that's McG for you... the only filmmaker in Hollywood who somehow brings out the worst in some of the most talented people in the world. Bale's infamous rant basically summarizes just how bobbins that film turned out to be.
> 
> *EDIT:* Also... the Pizza Hut tie-in.  I'll never forget McG's Shooter McGavin looking ass gracing my monitor to present me that boring ass Harvester clip while basically trying to sell me a pizza. That guy is a massive cunt.



movie wasn't even that bad


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Introduce Trailer



that looks so bad

and Jai Courtney?

can't wash off the awfulness him and Bruce did that destroyed the Die Hard series


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2014)

also why is Genesis spelt so dumb


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 30, 2014)

The World said:


> also why is Genesis spelt so dumb



I'd like to know that too 

Secondly, I didn't read the plot leak, but by the way you guys are reacting, it doesn't look good.

And those pictures are hilarious


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

legit looks like some friends cosplayed for a photo op at a con


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 30, 2014)

Pre production pics are often very different from post production.

They'll touch up visuals with CGI, later.

The plot however...

I'm not certain if CGI can fix that.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 31, 2014)

That synopsis has to be a fake-out, right? Right?

As for the pics, it should probably look better once it's closer to its release date. Probably best just to stick to watching the first two movies though given what happened the last time the fifth entry in a favorite action series came out.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 31, 2014)

For what it's worth, these pictures aren't from the actual movie. They're production jobs using the costumes to snap shots for magazines and promotional material. They're terrible, terrible promotional shots, but they are just that. Promotional shots.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2014)

Shooting with your mouth wide open is so cash, I wouldn't shoot any other way.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait is this serious... oh my


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Terminator AND The Doctor have joined forces to erase this movie from history.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]j575jBjA13Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Dammit, I thought that was the actual trailer.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 3, 2014)

this movie is going to be butt raped next summer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2014)

That looks like shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

I just noticed the thread title change.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2014)

Ugh, never had much hope for this movie and the full trailer is likely to turn me off this movie completely.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2014)

[youtube]62E4FJTwSuc[/youtube]

Yep, not going to watch this.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 4, 2014)

are they even trying anymore?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2014)

Khaleesi vs Chinese T-1000


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

man some of those scenes are so cringe worthy


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> [youtube]62E4FJTwSuc[/youtube]
> 
> Yep, not going to watch this.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2014)

hahahahahaha


no


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 4, 2014)

It starts off nicely then we have Emilia Clarke acting as a military badass. I mean the "come with me if you want to live" or the use of what is T-1000 V2(T-2000 is appropriate in some ways) or the use of Kyle Reese or the run to the ground "let's stop Judgement day" just screams they're trying to play off nostalgia. I knew when I heard the plot synopsis this was going to be shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

I think Emilia Clarke was fine. I just didn't like anything else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2014)

Emilia Clarke is always fine  .. movie tho


oh well, maybe it won't be too bad .. or it will lbe "so bad, it's good"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2014)

fanfiction level reimagining.


as for Emilia...I guess a girl's gotta eat in between GoTs seasons...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 4, 2014)

The movie is a parody of the the previous, they rewrote the original timeline to redo stuff from the original timeline in their way so yeah it feels fanfictionish. T-2000 should be more original than T-1000 V2, the actor looks cool and seems to be drawing upon T-1000 in facial expressions such as well. Hope his career(if he has a promising one) does'nt sink because of this. Actor does look similar to Robert Patrick in those scenes.

Khaleesi with gun vs Made in China T-1000 is not must see movie. Arnie past his prime means nostalgia wears off quickly.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought it sucked. Then Ahnold divebombed from a helicopter through another helicopter. I'll be seeing this one in theaters.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure what anyone was really expecting; trailer met my expectations.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2014)

I expected extreme cheesiness and overblown special effects dressed in a thinly veiled attempt at philosophical depth. A Terminator movie, basically. I got what I expected.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> I thought it sucked. Then Ahnold divebombed from a helicopter through another helicopter. I'll be seeing this one in theaters.



that's probably the only scene worth going to see this movie for and they just spoiled it in the trailer

next trailer they'll probably spoil that AHNULD is actually a human and Emilia Clarke is actually a Terminator

it will be Salvation all over again


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

I wanted to fight after watching that trailer.  Never before has a movie trailer made me so angry.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Rukia


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like a high budget tv film.

WTF it's literally a remake of Terminator 2, just with some few changes.

I am interested in what the differences are though.

Not excited, but intrigued enough to want to see it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> [youtube]62E4FJTwSuc[/youtube]
> 
> Yep, not going to watch this.



starts off okay then... shit. 

fuck the theater, blu-ray, pay-per-view, cable premium channel. i'll wait til it airs on TNT. 

Bale as John Connor would have helped this movie a lot.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2014)

What the fuck did I just watch


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> What the fuck did I just watch



what happens when a second tier franchise wants to compete with cash cows like CB movies, Star Wars and successful YA adaptations.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks more like a rehash of the first two movies, except with a twist, than a straight up reboot. Reboots have the potential to actually work when they're in a story that already utilizes time travel, like Terminator for instance. As that's always been a focal plot point of the series, they're free to pull a mind-fuck like this.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think Emilia Clarke was fine. I just didn't like anything else.



She would have been godd for a Sarah Connor like in the first movie.
But she is such an unconvincing action girl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> [youtube]62E4FJTwSuc[/youtube]
> 
> Yep, not going to watch this.



look awesome to me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2014)

It looks so familiar.

I dunno if that's a good thing or not .

EDIT: However, cramming T1 and T2 and in-between parts into a movie is just...overwhelming. How the hell are they gonna get it done?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

It likely isn't.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

I still want them to change the title.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2014)

mother of terminators


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

The song in the trailer was a lot cooler when it was attached to the Nightcrawler trailer.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 5, 2014)

Looked ok, nothing spectacular really though. Although I wish they would move on away from that formula with the time travel thing. Ohh well...


 That was so well made.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 5, 2014)

At least that trailer didn't give me any false  hope like the Salvation trailer - that was a work of art.  

I'm happy seeing mai GOT actors get big films and all, but I can never bring myself to watch any of them. 
Those flicks all usually look turrible.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2014)

I am so gonna watch this.

...Old Arnie though...dive bombing a helicopter...

I'll have to re-watch the first two movies after this.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2014)

aren't there better things they could be making? 

Arnold taking on his old self like a looper...I mean looopah


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> aren't there better things they could be making?
> 
> Arnold taking on his old self like a looper...I mean looopah



Hollywood loves using established franchises.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't enjoy _Terminator Salvation_'s trailer. Didn't feel anything for it.

Complete opposite for TG. Am interested.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> aren't there better things they could be making?



Both in terms of nostalgia value and marketability, no.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 6, 2014)

Still think they shouldn't went back to the time traveling Schtick


----------



## Karasu (Dec 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Hollywood loves using established franchises.





Pilaf said:


> Both in terms of nostalgia value and marketability, no.



I can understand the franchise aspect due to marketability, but there are soooo damn many good stories out there that could be brought forward. Kind of makes me sick sometimes.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Trailer looks terrible.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2014)

Horrible


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 7, 2014)

Trailers don't generally prove shit either way. There have been some awesome movies with shitty trailers and vice versa.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 7, 2014)

Ughhh... realy avoiding this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2014)

You avoid everything though,  so that doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't even understand what that trailer is about. Sarah is a badass ninja now? Is this supposed to happen inbetween Terminator 1 and 2?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2014)

Despite being an Arnold and Terminator fan since I can remember I feel sick seeing this hideous excuse for movie


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2014)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I don't even understand what that trailer is about. Sarah is a badass ninja now? Is this supposed to happen inbetween Terminator 1 and 2?



At the beginning of the movie John Conner and the human resistance manage to take down Skynet and get to the Time Machine. Here is the thing you need understand about Terminator to get what is going on here.

John Conner's Father is Kyle Reese, who he John Conner sends back from the future to protect his mother in the first place. John Conner's entire existence is a time paradox created by the existence of Skynet's time machine.

The premise is that in this timeline, Skynet has become aware of the previous failed attempts at John Conner's Life and the life of Sarah Conner, so Skynet sends Terminators even further back in time to kill Sarah Conner as a Child.

John Conner realizes this during this timeline, but only after he has sent his father, Kyle Reese, back in time to save his mother. So John Conner has to repurpose a Terminator to send even further back in time to protect his mother as a Child. Sarah Conner's Family gets killed and she is raised by the Terminator that John Conner sent back in time to save her.

The Terminator that John Conner sent back in time to save his mom as a child knows when and where the other Terminators will appear so he's there to stop them.

On top of this, Skynet is also aware now that Kyle Reese is John Conner's father, so Skynet sends a T-1000 back in time to kill Kyle Reese before he can save Sarah Conner and father John Conner.

The short version is, the whole timeline is fucked.


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 9, 2014)

The trailer wasn't that good...I missed action.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2014)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I don't even understand what that trailer is about. Sarah is a badass ninja now? Is this supposed to happen inbetween Terminator 1 and 2?



.

I think its an alternate timeline.  Kyle Reece travels back in time finding himself in an alternate timeline where all the events of the previous two Terminator movies have already happened.

Its like Trunks from the future being from an alternate timeline where Goku died in Dragonball Z.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> [youtube]62E4FJTwSuc[/youtube]
> 
> Yep, not going to watch this.



.... You know what, the fact that its called "Genisys" should have been enough for me, but I just had to press play. 

Fuck the world.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Why would Sarah Connor need Kyle Reese to protect her if she's had a Terminator guarding her since childhood?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2014)

My only solace is that the CinemaSins guys (look em up if you've never heard of them) are going to tear this shit apart. Even the good Terminator's had plotholes... but this....


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2014)

The trailer.....made it look.....promising?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 14, 2014)

This looks worse than Salvation, and that's saying something.

CGI looks god awful for a film with this type of budget. Can't believe Jason Clarke agreed to this trash. And Emilia Clark looks surprisingly unconvincing to downright awful as an action star.

Just terrible.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually like Genisys.

But dislike the franchise's departure from character and plot driven stories towards effects, stunt and cgi driven themes.

T-1000's malleable form might have been impressive when _Terminator 2_ hit theaters.  Now, it just looks fake and dated.  At least it looks that way in pre production trailers before CGI and editing is finalised.  Which isn't saying much.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 19, 2014)

Is Reese returns prior the 1984 events? because Sarah in this movie is younger.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Is Reese returns prior the 1984 events? because Sarah in this movie is younger.



.

Maybe they will use CGI to make her look older.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> John Conner's Father is Kyle Reese, who he John Conner sends back from the future to protect his mother in the first place. John Conner's entire existence is a time paradox created by the existence of Skynet's time machine.



I never gave this enough thought, this was probably answered before, but was Kyle Reese always John's father making Johns life a constant time loop?

And since Skynet is aware of their failures and can try new methods to survive, doesn't that mean this war is never ending?


----------



## reiko96 (Dec 29, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> At the beginning of the movie John Conner and the human resistance manage to take down Skynet and get to the Time Machine. Here is the thing you need understand about Terminator to get what is going on here.
> 
> John Conner's Father is Kyle Reese, who he John Conner sends back from the future to protect his mother in the first place. John Conner's entire existence is a time paradox created by the existence of Skynet's time machine.
> 
> ...



This actually makes a lot sense. Since Sarah was raised by this T800 Terminator(who has information in the future and etc) does Sarah know about her and Kyle and that he's John's Father. Will they still hook up?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

MegaDryve is a joke, right?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a joke.

It's not called MegaDryve.

Someone was just making a reference to the Terminator game on the Sega Mega Drive aka Sega Genesis.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> MegaDryve is a joke, right?



The Sega Mega Drive was called the Sega Genesis in America.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2015)

New superbowl spot.

[youtube]N4zhBQfqVCc[/youtube]

And it continues to look so bad it's almost not possible. I'm not even a picky guy. I liked T3 and that one with Bale. This isn't a holy cow series for me. I like arnold, khaleesi. But it looks so, just, what are you guys doing. Maybe the trailer group they got to advertise this movie just sucks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



stunna solos


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

Just use the code after the "v=".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2015)

I love this, cannot wait for the insanity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

T-1000 can break off pieces of themselves and use as projectiles?

That goes against what the T-800 said of him on Judgement Day.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

Didn't it just say that Terminators can't self-terminate?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Saw the film years ago...But I remember John asking why he doesn't just form guns with his hands or something like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

Nah, the 1000 models can't make guns because they can't emulate complex machinery or chemicals (moving parts). Chopping itself up is fair game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah, You could be right about that, I should rewatch T2 soon.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 29, 2015)

It's so bad it's good. I want this.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nah, the 1000 models can't make guns because they can't emulate complex machinery or chemicals (moving parts). Chopping itself up is fair game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

I mean all the times he was chasing them..

Cameron must be just as shocked he did that as I am.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 30, 2015)

Those scenes and that song is ugh. I can't believe a fan made trailer is better. Why do GOT stars keep ending up in bad movies outside the actor who plays Jamie appearing in Mama.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf5a3cXbM-I&x-yt-ts=142257942&x-yt-cl=85114404[/YOUTUBE]

This fanmade trailer was good people thought it was the real trailer last year, it also uses an iconic soundtrack.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2015)

oh god lol

[youtube]rGSxss7gWak[/youtube]


----------



## Sora (Apr 13, 2015)

movie looks bad
really bad


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2015)

John Connor.

Frak.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

that shit is OD


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 13, 2015)

Really bad movie drawing upon nostalgia and some starpower, which means it will make huge cash and get good reviews despite being crap. Horrible twist to John Connor as well, this is straight up bad fanfiction. We just need T-800XSarah and it's complete.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like a parody.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Really bad movie drawing upon nostalgia and some starpower, which means it will make huge cash and get good reviews despite being crap.


I don't think so. A lot of the biggest and star struck movies flopped horribly. This looks like a 30% rotten tomatoes first day material.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> oh god lol
> 
> [youtube]rGSxss7gWak[/youtube]



what?

what the fuck? 

what is the actual plot? what's all that shit with cyborg john? why are there two terminators as well as a t-1000? what? is this a reboot of the original terminator? what?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

> In 2029, John Connor, leader of the Resistance, continues the war against the machines. At the Los Angeles offensive, John's fears of the unknown future begin to emerge when John is notified by his army unit, Tech-Com, that Skynet will attack him from two fronts, past and future, and will ultimately change warfare forever.
> 
> On the verge of winning the war against Skynet, Connor sends his trusted lieutenant Kyle Reese back through time to save his mother's life and ensure his own existence. However, Kyle finds the original past changed. After being orphaned at age nine by a T-800, sent to kill her when she was young to prevent the future in which Skynet is defeated, Sarah Connor has been brought up by another Terminator T-800 programmed to protect her. This Terminator has then trained her to face her destiny, which she adamantly tries to reject.
> 
> Now, Kyle and Sarah with the help of the old ally Terminator, have to escape the T-800 and the recent T-1000 sent by Skynet to kill them, as well as John Connor who has been converted into a human/cyborg hybrid. Together they must find a way to stop Judgment Day from ever happening.



...

  

WHAT?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 13, 2015)

It's a soft reboot aka JJboot. It basically means "we have no original ideas left, so we're just gonna take the original, make it worse but continue presenting it as a new part of the original franchise to play on nostalgia".

I mean as shit as Salvation was, it at least tried something different. I'd honestly rather see a better sequel to that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, they're just copy/pasting Terminator 1 and 2 with dialogues, scenes, characters names etc to play off nostalgia.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

"alllll the Terminators!"


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 13, 2015)

I would like to see what James Cameron could do with the franchise, if they gave him creative control.  Seems like once Cameron walked off the set they never were able to find someone to fill his shoes.

.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh god.  This is even worse than I expected.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2015)

^Since you have no faith, this will probably be a huge success.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Matt Smith not even included in trailers


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Is Claire Danes in this?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2015)

Mider, pls.  I'm sure that American audiences know better than to watch this or at least majority do.  

Gibbs, probably has a super small role that isn't worth putting in the trailer.  Was probably only put on a poster to excite his fans and make them want to watch this movie.  On a related note, that poster is downright terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

> In 2029, John Connor, leader of the Resistance, continues the war against the machines. At the Los Angeles offensive, John's fears of the unknown future begin to emerge when John is notified by his army unit, Tech-Com, that Skynet will attack him from two fronts, past and future, and will ultimately change warfare forever.
> 
> On the verge of winning the war against Skynet, Connor sends his trusted lieutenant Kyle Reese back through time to save his mother's life and ensure his own existence. However, Kyle finds the original past changed. After being orphaned at age nine by a T-800, sent to kill her when she was young to prevent the future in which Skynet is defeated, Sarah Connor has been brought up by another Terminator T-800 programmed to protect her. This Terminator has then trained her to face her destiny, which she adamantly tries to reject.
> 
> Now, Kyle and Sarah with the help of the old ally Terminator, have to escape the T-800 and the recent T-1000 sent by Skynet to kill them, as well as John Connor who has been converted into a human/cyborg hybrid. Together they must find a way to stop Judgment Day from ever happening.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Dream said:


> Mider, pls.  I'm sure that American audiences know better than to watch this or at least majority do.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 14, 2015)

oh my.. T-1000 is now Made in China  **


dumb trailers revealing too much plot.. ugh it looks worse than Salvation



Mr. Arnold is getting too old for this shit


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2015)

At best I'm expecting this to make $150 million in the US. 



Succubus said:


> Mr. Arnold is getting too old for this shit



At least old Arnold is better than cgi Arnold.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2015)

Transformers 4 has a domestic gross of almost 250 million dollars.

No telling how much it actually makes, but it can't possibly be a worse movie than Transformers 4.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2015)

Transformers 4 is also a movie that everyone goes to watch for giant robots fighting and explosions.  They don't go to see a good movie, they go to kill their eyes for a few hours.  Terminator Genisys isn't meant to be like Transformers 4 or at least it isn't in my opinion.  If it sucks people might just pass it. 

Remember, Terminator Salvation made a mere $125 million domestic.  I can easily see Genisys doing worse given that the franchise isn't exactly a "hot" IP these days.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2015)

Mother of Dragons Terminators


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Why is everyone so horribly miscast in this film. I don't even


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 16, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> oh god lol
> 
> [youtube]rGSxss7gWak[/youtube]



this sucks sucks and suck, tbh honest it really doesnt surprise me. i already knew how shitty this movie was going to be with the old arnold, arnold really doesnt look impressive to me in this movie i dont even think there should be more movies of terminator with arnold hes old now and cant fit in his character of terminator now, the most dissapointing thing about this trailer is that arnold isnt wearing sunglasses and it seems he wont be wearing it in the entire movie they just turn the badass terminator 

to a dumbass terminator 



and most importantly  1:14 ruined my childhood of terminator 


guess i'll still watch this movie for khaleesi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)

> Now, Kyle and Sarah with the help of the old ally Terminator, have to escape the T-800 and the recent T-1000 sent by Skynet to kill them, as well as John Connor who has been converted into a human/cyborg hybrid.


wait so

there is old good T-800 Ahnold

young bad CGI T-800 Ahnold

chinese T-1000

and a cyborg John Connor who is now evil (?)


???





oh well, will watch for brunette Emilia Clarke


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

Everyone is cyborg, that's the twist.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2015)

Nothing is coming together on this one. There's good buzz nowhere. It's a bummer. Emilia Clark on the big screen, arnold returning... Maybe they just have a loser heading the marketing team.

I thought Terminator: Salvation was interesting. It didn't all work, but they had a great cast and the original ending they changed after leakage would have been interesting. This isn't a franchise, is the thing. They keep trying to make it a franchise, but the property just doesn't seem able to deal with it. It's easy to think, well, if they just had someone talented, but they've had lots of talent pass in and out of the franchise after T2. These were culturally impacting movies when they hit, but that was 1991. It was partly Arnold. It was definitely Cameron. But there's not really a story there anymore, and when they blow it up into the future and make a man against machine Transformers esque property, it doesn't feel like Terminator.

Although I remember hearing good things about the Terminator tv series they cancelled.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 18, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> oh god lol
> 
> [youtube]rGSxss7gWak[/youtube]


A new trailer 
It looks like Terminator 3 tbh,it doesn't have the epicness of T1 and T2 but still I'll go to see it 
What happened to John Connor?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2015)

Emilia Clarke, :33


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2015)

she looks so young here


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

that's not Sarah Connor


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

clarke can't look tough to save her life.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2015)

FIYAH ANHD BLAHD.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2015)

omg she looks 12

/wouldstillbang


----------



## Psychic (May 21, 2015)

They have better make-up artists than the one on the GoT set. They really should fire the ones that do work on GoT set, I mean look how ugly they made maegary look the first season was there. I think she got smart pretty quick and hired her own.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

She always looks young,  she's a pedo's dream girl.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

so shameful


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Stahp


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2015)

Stubbs on point


----------



## Swarmy (May 21, 2015)

Why are there posters of this movie on billboards here already...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2015)

Mahou Shoujo Sara-sama


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2015)

[youtube]jtBlIoxrQBw[/youtube]

[youtube]42rSOXd5kig[/youtube]


the camera work

the editing

these clips *CANNOT* be from the actual movie


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks like a high budget web series.

Too many quick cuts in the first clip.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 1, 2015)

That's meh as hell.



Mider T said:


> She always looks young,  she's a pedo's dream girl.



She looks like a mid to late 20 something woman IRL(She's 28 going off wiki), not sure why she looks so young in Terminator and GOT. In GOT it atleast makes sense that she look younger but why Terminator?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2015)

She looks younger here than she does in GoT, where she looks like 16.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

hacks are running this operation

what else would one expect


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2015)

So two more films are planned for 2017 & 2018. Probably filmed both at once in 2016.

But in 2019 the rights to the franchise revert back to James Cameron no matter what happens.

So hopefully Cameron could do his own science fiction-horror-thriller true sequel to Terminator 2, ignoring those other films.

Unfortunately all the ideas for sequels have kinda already been used.

Maybe something set soon after the start of judgement day and trying to prevent the invention of time travel. Or I dunno.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

Cameron's done with the series. Avatar's his new baby now, anyway.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2015)

but at least if it goes back to Cameron it can be laid to rest...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> but at least if it goes back to Cameron it can be laid to rest...



this**


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 28, 2015)

> So two more films are planned for 2017 & 2018. Probably filmed both at once in 2016.
> 
> But in 2019 the rights to the franchise revert back to James Cameron no matter what happens.



Ah so quick cash in before losing the rights, explain why they did Terminator 5 now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 28, 2015)

If this movie doesn't do well, maybe that will be it.

None of this stuff seems to work as a franchise anyhow. They really want to make it one, but it just doesn't seem to fit. It's not that talent hasn't worked on this series since Cameron, because it has. Talented casts, crew, filmmakers. The mythology just isn't one of those things you can grab and expand and reiterate through the ages. I don't mean that in a precious way, because I don't care about remakes and sequels to movies I watched growing up. I just mean... It doesn't seem to be working no matter how many different angles they put on it. Sarah and John Connor don't seem to be any kind of iterative generational characters they can recast and remold and reintroduce to new generations. Judgment Day was just kind of a backdrop, and doesn't work as its own setting. Terminator appears to have a formula that can be applied over and over by inventing newer and more advanced machines to hunt down the Connors, but that doesn't seem to be working. 

Maybe because they have yet to come up with something that's more creative and dangerous than the liquid metal conceit of T1000.

And maybe Cameron stopped working on it not because he ran out of ideas, but because it's not franchise material. It seemed like it might have a solid franchise formula with introducing new terminators to run from, but that hasn't been successful yet. T2 was a clever inversion of T1, the other side of the coin, and maybe that's all there is to this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jDQYLmdNHzU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1P-pijvqXVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I just mean... It doesn't seem to be working no matter how many different angles they put on it.



Due to poor writing not because it's impossible to expand upon.

Salvation for example was a great idea that was poor executed, T3 didn't bring anything new or interesting to the franchise, and finally This film seems to be a convoluted mess.

It's not like these are great movies and people simply lost interest.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 2, 2015)

It was released here last week but I didn't get to watch it. Heard that the reviews are bad though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

As a longtime Terminator fan -- and someone who holds _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ as the worthy follow-up to T2.....

I enjoyed it.

Of course, I admit I'm more flexible than a LOT of people when it comes to Terminator, and this film is filled with guilty pleasures that you'll enjoy or won't enjoy.

My biggest negative dig -- Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese. Don't how anyone could see Courtney as Kyle Reese, or someone in a action film blockbuster. He doesn't have any screen interest for me at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

Well none of the characters were particularly well  casted to me, so I wouldn't single out just him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2015)

Cameron finished his vision for Terminator. He's done with it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2015)

CBG, how was the Mother of Dragons in this ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2015)

Should have continued where salvation left off and stop with the time traveling. Show us the war and let us win it!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well none of the characters were particularly well  casted to me, so I wouldn't single out just him.



With the exception of Arnold as the Terminator. I like his "Pops"/Guardian character.

John Connor..... yeah, I didn't buy him as John.

Matt Smith, well.....



Weiss said:


> CBG, how was the Mother of Dragons in this ?



Clarke, I never watched Game of Thrones, so I don't have to overcome when watching her as Sarah Connor. I bought her as a young Sarah Connor for its altered timeline, and more of a Sarah Connor than Lena Headley's, which took me longer to believe.



Ennoea said:


> Cameron finished his vision for Terminator. He's done with it.



True.

But, as the TSCC demonstrated, the series is still rich in not only its themes furthered but also expanded upon and receive additions.



The Mad King said:


> Should have continued where salvation left off and stop with the time traveling. Show us the war and let us win it!



Time-traveling and multiple timelines is part of the Terminator universe. It's also what distinguishes it from other humans vs. robots films/TV shows. Salvation sadly proved that.

As for winning the war, watch Genisys.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Show us the war and let us win it!



This. Goddam is it so much to ask ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2015)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With the exception of Arnold as the Terminator. I like his "Pops"/Guardian character.
> 
> John Connor..... yeah, I didn't buy him as John.
> 
> ...



There is really no other Man vs Machine Franchise like the terminator. matrix doesn't count because that was all a software battle.

We have been constantly teased this war and it has been made clear that no amount of Time Traveling would stop the rise of skynet so by now Skynet should have realized that time traveling won't solve their rebellion problem either. 

So that bring me to my point of Salvation. Set the movie in a post apocalyptic world but show us the war let us make our final stand and win it!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> There is really no other Man vs Machine Franchise like the terminator. matrix doesn't count because that was all a software battle.
> 
> We have been constantly teased this war and it has been made clear that no amount of Time Traveling would stop the rise of skynet so by now Skynet should have realized that time traveling won't solve their rebellion problem either.



The time-traveling is not just an attempt to sabotage and crush the resistance, but also to simultaneously usher in its own existence and also further inform itself of the future. But both sides do it. This is hinted at in the Terminator stories, and picked up further by TSCC and Genisys.



The Mad King said:


> So that bring me to my point of Salvation. Set the movie in a post apocalyptic world but *show us the war let us make our final stand and win it!*



Genisys does this.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2015)

spoiler alert


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> spoiler alert



Not really. Trailer and TV spots already promote the war scenes.

Goddamn, how I want TSCC to continue and finish. . . alas....


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2015)

disregarding the intended jocular tone of my post, none of the promo material has indicated that this is the film where humanity would be shown to actually win the war


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> disregarding the intended jocular tone of my post, none of the promo material has indicated that this is the film where humanity would be shown to actually win the war



Well, I suppose I could clarify -- Genisys provide the scenes from the war out of all the main films, excluding Salvation, maybe in terms of length but definitely in terms of the machines used and the actual human-robot confrontations with Conner there.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2015)

do they use laser guns in this movie


----------



## Karasu (Jul 3, 2015)

She looks way too young.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> do they use laser guns in this movie



Plasma weaponry for the war? Yep.



Black Sun said:


> She looks way too young.



Chalk that up to the actress. She's actually a year older than Hamilton was at the time when Hamilton first filmed _Terminator _in 1984 - mid-to-late 20s.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, I know how old she is. Still think it was a bad decision to cast her in the role. That was creepy. 

Got to be honest - I didn't like this at all. Wasn't expecting much, but still.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Yeah, I know how old she is. Still think it was a bad decision to cast her in the role. That was creepy.



I suppose. Actress does look 10 years younger than her age. Especially in the presence of her costars.



Black Sun said:


> Got to be honest - I didn't like this at all. Wasn't expecting much, but still.



Good time for you to take a look at the TSCC TV series?


----------



## Karasu (Jul 3, 2015)

can't say I didn't appreciate Summer's work on Firefly.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2015)

Would you believe that is Emilia?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

Okay I just saw the movie, comic book guy is lying.

Still left this franchise with a cliff hanger at the end


Also the need to explain


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who sent the guardian back when Sarah was 9


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Okay I just saw the movie, comic book guy is lying.
> 
> Still left this franchise with a cliff hanger at the end
> 
> ...



For the next story, duh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

Comic Book Guy said:


> For the next story, duh.



So another time traveling plot!!!!!?????!!!!!


When does it end!


Just take me back to T4


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 3, 2015)

I thought it was okay.

But they won so I guess sequel plot is once again stop skynet before it starts judgement day.

Unless judgement day is longer missiles being launched?

Maybe skynet creates Terminators to infiltrate the world and take over from the inside. But all in modern day with no time travel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> So another time traveling plot!!!!!?????!!!!!
> 
> When does it end!



Genisys is intended to be the start of a new line of Terminator film stories, in the same vein that X-Men: First Class and Days of Futures Past are.

Plus, Terminator series has been a multiverse of time travel.



The Mad King said:


> Just take me back to T4



Anyone else besides me who found that not only disappointing but, worse, boring?



tari101190 said:


> I thought it was okay.
> 
> But they won so I guess sequel plot is once again stop skynet before it starts judgement day.
> 
> Unless judgement day is longer missiles being launched?



Well, certain threats are always in place in Terminator stories.



tari101190 said:


> Maybe skynet creates Terminators to infiltrate the world and take over from the inside. But all in modern day with no time travel.



Already done and covered in TSCC.

As much of a tribute and remake/reboot of the first two films Genisys is, Genisys takes a few pages from the TSCC series. I wouldn't be surprised if future Terminator films will continue to do so, with the exception of a John Connor / female Terminator romance. That is uniquely TSCC, and I doubt the films will last that far for John Connor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

You don't understand the time traveling movies are basically the same thing over and over and over.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Okay I just saw the movie, comic book guy is lying.
> 
> Still left this franchise with a cliff hanger at the end
> 
> ...





Comic Book Guy said:


> For the next story, duh.





The Mad King said:


> So another time traveling plot!!!!!?????!!!!!
> 
> 
> When does it end!
> ...



Sequels
On September 5, 2014, Paramount announced that Terminator Genisys would be the first film in a new stand-alone trilogy, with two sequels scheduled for release on May 19, 2017 and June 29, 2018. On February 24, 2015, Schwarzenegger confirmed that he will return for the first sequel.

Source:


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 4, 2015)

> On September 5, 2014, Paramount announced that Terminator Genisys would be the first film in a new stand-alone trilogy, with two sequels scheduled for release on May 19, 2017 and June 29, 2018. On February 24, 2015, Schwarzenegger confirmed that he will return for the first sequel.



...Depending on how well this movie does.

(or they are desperately squeezing out every penny they can before the rights revert to Cameron, and they're willing to lower the budget to accommodate that release schedule even if this entry underperforms)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2015)

I want to see renagade t-1000s. Skynet was so afraid of them it discontinued making them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> You don't understand the time traveling movies are basically the same thing over and over and over.



I wonder what time traveling stories you've encountered.



reiatsuflow said:


> ...Depending on how well this movie does.
> 
> (or they are desperately squeezing out every penny they can before the rights revert to Cameron, and they're willing to lower the budget to accommodate that release schedule even if this entry underperforms)



I don't think there will be a series.

Genisys is doing poorly at the box office.

A shame, because Genisys is far more preferable than the mediocre T3 and Salvation.



Superman said:


> I want to see renagade t-1000s. Skynet was so afraid of them it discontinued making them.



Example: The T-1001 in the _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ TV series.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 4, 2015)

They will do the sequels, that much is kinda confirmed. They want to do it before 2019, they have the dates set already

Also, in hindsight I didn't like this film too much.

2.5/5 at best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2015)

I hated this movie. My review is in sig.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 6, 2015)

Trailer ruined the movie for me. 

Acting was "meh" and not a fan of the direction they chose for the story. 

Great special effects though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 7, 2015)

Terminator Genesis Timeline Theory: (because people are confused and think the story is full of plot holes.)

Because of multiple instances of Time Travel in this series, the first concession thing that has to be recognized is that there are multiple paths at this point that lead to Skynet's creation, and eventual destruction. Skynet's creation in this movie is based on one of the alternate timelines that were created as a result of time travel, and not the original timeline.

The first concession that has to be made in this series is this: The whole series is based initially on a Bootstrap Paradox that occurs while Skynet initially attempts to create a Grandfather Paradox:

As explained in *Terminator * (1984), Skynet takes over the Nuclear Arsenal of the United States on August 27, 1997 and instigates Judgement Day. John Conner leads Mankind to victory over the machines, causing Skynet to create a time machine and send a Terminator back in time to kill Sarah Conner. Kyle Reese is also sent back in time, which causes both John Conner and Skynet to be born in the first place, because as it turns out the CPU core of the original Terminator being reverse engineered by Cyberdyne systems causes Skynet to be born in the first place too. 

By destroying the Terminator in 1985, Sarah Conner deals the final blow in the War against the Machines

This is a Bootstrap Paradox.

So here is my Hypothesis. Not only is the timeline loop in the original movie that basis for how Skynet is born. But Skynet experiences this loop as a Groundhog's Day Loop. Each cycle of the loop it becomes aware of it's failings from the previous loop and result becomes more sophisticated and grows from it's previous knowledge.

So in Terminator 2, why did Skynet send a T-1000 after John Conner? Because Skynet is already aware that sending the Terminator to kill Sarah Conner failed. How come Skynet didn't send a T-1000 back in time kill Sarah Conner? Because sending the T-800 back in time ensures it's own existence.  But since Skynet was actively trying to kill Sarah Conner during the first movie, Skynet would have sent a T-1000 had it possessed the ability to make one instead of a T-800.

So second time around Skynet is aware that it's existence is the result bootstrap paradox, and it attempts to prevent it's eventual destruction at the hands of John Conner be assassinating him as a child with a more  advanced Terminator unit that it's able to develop thanks to being in a 2nd loop.

As a result, Skynet is eventually created anyways,  but this time it doesn't come online until 2004.

This creates yet another time loop. So a Third Iteration of Skynet, that still remembers what happened during the first two time loops. continues it's Terminator Development, and this time Skynet manages to secretly send a T-X back right before the 2004 Judgement day kill several of John Conner's Lieutenants . It takes 4 years for the humans after the wars ends to even find out about it, after John Conner is already dead by then.

The direct result of this timeline allows for Terminator Salvation to happen, where Skynet is able to begin experimenting on turning Humans into Cyborg killers, which would be way more effective at killing Humans than any Terminators it created previously. Much better at  blending in, much better at acting human, but all the buggs needed to be worked out.

So this brings us to Genisys.

Skynet at this point has figured out that it needs as much time as possible to perfect a technique to convert humans into Terminators. So instead it changes plans, and allows the initial time loop to continue again. It purposfully does not try to send Terminator's back to kill John Conner as a child anymore, moving Judgement Day back to 1997, which maximizes it's time and allows it to make more progress until it is finally ready to start  it's new plan.

So whats the new plan?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Skynet sent a T-800 back to kill Sarah Conner as normal, but also sent another Terminator back to kill Sarah Conner as a Child, and send a T-1000 back to kill Kyle Reese. Skynet is intentionally trying to prevent John Conner from being born and breaking the time loop.  At the same time, he takes the John Conner from that timeline and converts him into the T-3000.

This is also prevents Skynet from ever being Born, now that Skynet is breaking the time loop.

So Skynet sends John Conner  back to 2014 to ensure that Skynet is born in a new Timeline unrelated to the original time loop in 2017, complete with all of it's memories and technological and robotic advancements over multiple iterations of it's lifecycle. Which if you stay till after the end credits, you know that Skynet survives the end of the Movie and becomes Self Aware down in Cyberdyne's basement.

Now that Skynet is free of the Time Loop, who the hell knows what happens next.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 7, 2015)

they thought that would be a new trilogy, lol
so naive


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 7, 2015)

So next Terminator movie needs to be set in modern day 2017 for the most part.

If a time travelling terminator does show up then it will be from further in the future than has ever come back before?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2015)

> MOVIE OF THE WEEK: Terminator Genisys uses nostalgia as fuel, but someone urinated in the gas tank.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2015)

Harbour said:


> they thought that would be a new trilogy, lol
> so naive



Salvation was also going to be a triology and look where that ended up.

Nostalgia mediocre movies infesting this summer. Only Mad Max showed who's boss and how to revive a franchise with a bang from the ashes of time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road made Terminator Genisys and Jurassic World its bitches in terms of quality.

Hmmmm, so I just realized that the guy who directed "Thor 2" also did this movie. I noticed that "Thor 2" also was a film that relied a bit much on nostalgia (albeit in that case, it borrowed from other franchises), sacrificed potential story and character development for non-stop action and is worthless outside of the barrage of special effects. So I think he's kind of a hack.

"Thor 2" was at least fairly entertaining though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Terminator Genesis Timeline Theory: (because people are confused and think the story is full of plot holes.)
> 
> Because of multiple instances of Time Travel in this series, the first concession thing that has to be recognized is that there are multiple paths at this point that lead to Skynet's creation, and eventual destruction. Skynet's creation in this movie is based on one of the alternate timelines that were created as a result of time travel, and not the original timeline.
> 
> ...



Well, other things from the writers themselves:

1) Terminator is a multiverse of timelines that intersect and affect one another with time travel, an idea picked up from TSCC where war was conducted through it.

2) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Smith's Skynet T-5000 character is a multiverse-traveling Skynet from a timeline not native to any Terminator we've seen before.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

emilia clarke Made this movie imo


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2015)

man, this was pretty miserable

probably the worst terminator sequel

Cameron really did sell his soul


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2015)

lol, stunna got bamboozled


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2015)

nah, I knew what I was in for

still disappoint


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> emilia clarke Made this movie imo



Did she made any new facial expressions with her eyebrows?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2015)

She does'nt do that on the show that made her famous either, horrible actress.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2015)

> She does'nt do that on the show that made her famous either, horrible actress.



That's bullshit and you know it. I've seen her eyebrows look concerned, vaguely concerned _and_ upset, all in a single season. She also rolled her eyes a few times, which I've never seen before. Hopefully she will be nominated for an emmy again.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JXJiSZhA5cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jul 10, 2015)

Holy fuck, saw this flick today and it was traaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssshhhh. Only good things about it were Arnie and J. K. Simmons. 

I don't think i've ever seen an action movie with action this boring in my entire life.

Daenerys and Jai Courtney were both awful in this and the twist ruined in trailers didn't even go anywhere interesting. Jai Courtney especially was fucking dreadful in this with his black hole ass sucking up all the fun in every bloody scene. He's so fucking bland, how did he get this gig ...

So bloody disappointed ...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Agree on Jai Courtney.  Terrible Kyle Reese.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

And you guys talked bad about salvation


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

tfw Cameron prefers this over Rise of the Machines and Salvation

how long till he flip flops?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Cameron prefers this over Rise of the Machines and Salvation
> 
> how long till he flip flops?



I think he will wait to see if Avatar 2 flops


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Wasn't disappointed by this...helps that I didn't expect much. 

Movie had some cool parts and was a decent time waster though it wasn't worth the price of a ticket.


----------



## O-ushi (Jul 18, 2015)

The movie was alright for me. I heard people say that they find the film confusing, but even with the twists, changes to the time line and time jumps it was pretty understandable. I admit Nostalgia might have played a factor in liking the movie, the original 1984 movie is still my personal favorite out of all the movies, so seeing how they remixed everything was really cool.
Arnold as always did great job playing "The Guardian" , Emilia's Sarah Connor was easy to get in to because her Sarah Connor is an alternate version of the character. Jai Courtney on the other hand is playing exactly the same character Michael Biehn did so it was much harder for me to buy him as  Kyle Reese.
Lee Byung's T-1000 is just as chilling as the previous incarnations of the character. 
I have to give props to the 1984 CGI Arnold. I thought they used footage from 1984 original film but someone told me that they don't have the rights to footage so all the T1 scenes of 1984 Arnold were recreated in CGI. The first half f the movie is pretty solid,  final act was okay if a little cheesy. I also like how they explain time travel in the Terminator franchise as leaning more towards "Back to the Future 2" than say the Star Trek reboot in the sense that you have characters from different timelines and time travellers are actually more like relics from futures that don't exist anymore. They been doing thins since Terminator 2 anyway but I think this is the first time they openly mention it in the movies. The guy playing John Connor was alright, though I wished I didn't see the trailer before hand because his part is suppose to be a huge twist so it comes across as a little awkward because we know it before hand.

If I had any complaints its probably that in the future sequence there were no reprogrammed or rogue Terminators shown in John Connor's resistance forces in the future, and all we see of T-800 "Guardian" and 9 year old Sarah Connor protecting themselves from the T-1000 in the 1970's is more or less everything we've already seen in the trailers and featurettes online. That large time gap from the "Guardian" and T-1000 first arrival to 1984 could have been made its own movie itself. In the larger Terminator mythology the T-1000 series are not programmed with directives and are in actuality independent thinking robots with free will so they are a double edged sword for Skynet. (The previous television series did a great job of exploring this)

I wouldnt mind a sequel because they are a few things that are left unexplained in the film. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who sent the T-800 to protect Sarah Connor as child? 
Whats the deal with the "Timehopping?"Skynet we see assimilate John Connor in the future


----------



## kire (Jul 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Wasn't disappointed by this...helps that I didn't expect much.
> 
> Movie had some cool parts and was a decent time waster though it wasn't worth the price of a ticket.



This sums it up perfectly for me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2015)

just saw it

I kinda liked it 

definitely more then T3 or T4


Jai wasnt great, but I didnt think he was that bad 

Dany was aight

Arnie was great, hope he stays for both sequels


the T-3000 John didnt do much for me, but from what I understand he was basically just a mindless drone patsy of that future mysterious Skynet/T-5000 of Smiths, so its ok 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Smith's Skynet T-5000 character is a multiverse-traveling Skynet from a timeline not native to any Terminator we've seen before.





^ this is very interesting and intriguing, makes me look forward to sequels

that bit and of course

*Spoiler*: __ 



who is the mysterious character that reprogrammed and sent Arnie back with all that knowledge

it doesnt seem to be anyone from this or the previous replaced timeline 





I really loved that Arnie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



survived and got an upgrade, now he can kick even more ass in the sequal 

looking forward what he can do with T-1000 abilities






one thing I didnt 100% get

*Spoiler*: __ 



there was a liquid Terminator sent to kill kid Sara, what happened to it ? Did Arnie somehow kill it in that lake or was it the same one that was the asian T-1000 that they acid melted ? Meaning it hunted Arnie and Sarah for 11 years ??






I felt this expanded the franchise more then T3 or T4 did


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]JXJiSZhA5cg[/YOUTUBE]



Watched this thinking it would actually send some light but all they are doing is taking the mick and they arent even funny, fuck them they aint getting my view out after 2 minutes 

Thanks Stunna, Im never getting those back


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

you can't explain something that doesn't make sense--that shoulda been a sign

your fault for having the wrong expectations, fam


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah this timeline is ruined and torn to shreds  

I personally think there are 3 timelines well now there might be four r even more but I aint watching Megadryve to find out


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2015)

guys, there are many many timelines


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2015)

Skynet wants to ensure its victory/victories in the multiverse and not just 1 Earth ?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

lol wut

what a load


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2015)

lol and its Matt Smith

its like some poor mans version of Time War or something 



also its been bugging me but I only just realized John Connor looked like Tarantino


----------



## O-ushi (Jul 23, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah this timeline is ruined and torn to shreds
> 
> I personally think there are 3 timelines well now there might be four r even more but I aint watching Megadryve to find out





Weiss said:


> guys, there are many many timelines



No kidding. You guys should check out this article:

The article was from before Genisys was released so its way more than the 10 on that article now.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The T-800 and T-1000 jump to the 1970s and Sarah/Kyle time jump to from 1984 to 2015 make 3 more alternate timelines, and possible a couple more from Skynet T-5000 given what he says to John Connor that he's "travelled a long way" before he assimilates him in the future


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2015)

Where the fuck did all of those T-1000s come from?  The technology in Kyle Reese's time was only up to the point of T-800s.  Also if Skynet infected John right before Reese left...what would be the point of sending T-1000s?  Who sent Pops to 1972?  Who was that other little boy that Reese remembered?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2015)

> Who was that other little boy that Reese remembered?


.. did you actually watch the movie ? 




> Who sent Pops to 1972?


unknown for certain


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 30, 2015)

Hahha all that PR and marketing and thats what you get. 

I hope they go bankrupt so they can't make movies anymore. 


This reboot could have been good if they didn't try to forcefully center it around Arnold. Newsflash : This isn't 1995 anynore, Arnold has no box office appeal, he is a 70 year old retired politician for christ sake.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2015)

Arnold was the best thing in this movie and hes still got it

he was easily better here then in T3


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

They still made a profit.

$155 mill budget.

$305 mill worldwide gross.

They will still make their sequels.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2015)

tari-sama is right


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2015)

> "Tari-sama"

I think I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> They still made a profit.
> 
> $155 mill budget.
> 
> ...



They make 150 profit because 155 is what they have to make back from that 305 so they have spent 155 with heavy marketing, PR  and the names of Arnold+ a Game of Thrones actress and made 150 mill profit.

That is not good, this is akin to what Spider-Man 2 from Garfield series made, it was bad enough that Sony agreed to lend Spidey to Marvel. 

Yes they will still do sequels, they have to milk the franchise before it goes back to Cameron even if they make small profits for significant cost, promotion and star power. Does'nt mean this is doing well financially.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah i know it's not really that great compared to what other movies make in this genre & season. Especially considering that it's an existing franchise.

But they still doubled their money back so it's enough. And they have to make a sequel before their time-frame runs out. They can make a sequel.

Sequel should make more money ideally, and they have nothing else to lose so sequel is 100% coming.

I didn't like the film much, but I thought it was okay-ish.

But they have the chance to make something better if they care enough.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 30, 2015)

> Sequel should make more money ideally, and they have nothing else to lose so sequel is 100% coming.



Yeah, but the golden compass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2015)

As a fan of Terminator, and someone who holds the TSCC TV show as his favourite Terminator story, I want to see where Genisys continues.

But, given the domestic box office, I doubt it.

And Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese. No, just no. And that character writing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2015)

doubt it ? im sure the sequel will be made


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 26, 2015)

The film turned out be a huge hit in China. The chances of a sequel just got higher.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2015)

good


praise the chinese


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm glad that it's not a flop

and I'm even more glad that chances for sequel increased


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, because I do not want the story to end on unresolved plot threads.

But PLEASE, NO JAI COURTNEY.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2015)

it's a lame story, who cares if it's unresolved


----------



## teddy (Aug 26, 2015)

Stop being mean, stunna


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2015)

T2 > T1 >> Genysis >>> Rise/Salvation


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2015)

T1 > T2 >>>>> Salvation > T3 >>> Genisys


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2015)

T2 & T1 > The Rest

But I'm hopeful, T6 & T7 could still be good honestly if they get the tone right. Stop trying to make a blockbuster, and just focus on the sci-fi horror.


----------



## teddy (Aug 26, 2015)

Legit haven't seen anything past T2 so i guess i feel blessed


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2015)

T3 is sort of a guilty pleasure, but yeah


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes you are blessed.

Honestly i don't think the others are terrible, just meh. They're just not the same.

They just become big dumb action films. Which can still be fun obviously. T4 was an interesting spin on things too, but wasn't too fun.

T1 & T2 were like horror films with great sci-fi concepts and they legitimately changed cinema.

I never saw the tv series but apparently it was decent?


----------



## herczeg (Aug 26, 2015)

T3 *must* be seen to believe how bad it is. It's like homework of life.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

SCC was actually quite decent. Such a shame


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2015)

T2 was quite actiony, where did ou get the horror there


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

In the fact that the T-1000 couldn't be stopped. No matter what they did there was an air of inevitability about the heroes demise. That sense of helplessness was carried over from the first terminator so yeah those count for horror elements


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> T2 was quite actiony, where did you get the horror there





Vault said:


> In the fact that the T-1000 couldn't be stopped. No matter what they did there was an air of inevitability about the heroes demise. That sense of helplessness was carried over from the first terminator so yeah those count for horror elements



They are still action films though. I just mean after T2, they were JUST lighter action films and lost the horror of an unstoppable killer robot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> SCC was actually quite decent. Such a shame



IMO, it was the worthy follow-up to T2. Continued its themes, expanded on them, and even added new ones. Genisys followed some ideas that TSCC had.

The fact that TSCC was cancelled on a cliffhanger still grinds my gears to this day.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 27, 2015)

This movie was somehow worse than I was expecting after all the negativity. Holy moly. I like the cast, I don't revere the mythology, but none of it worked for me. I couldn't even finish it. 

One of those times where the bad title, the bad promos and the bad marketing was a good match for the bad movie.


----------

